# Death by pastel



## kpnuts

Hi all don't think I will ever be any good with pastels this is another and probably my last go, think I will stick with pencils.


----------



## dickhutchings

What's wrong with this? The only thing that jumps out at me are the colors on the warehouse in the middle. Everything else looks like a good start!


----------



## kpnuts

I think it looks like my 2yr old granddaughter did it.


----------



## dickhutchings

Got to start somewhere.


----------



## bbbaldie

kpnuts said:


> I think it looks like my 2yr old granddaughter did it.


FWIW, about half of my watercolors look that way. The other half are as good as I would hope for them to be. But if you're not enjoying them, by all means give them up and switch to something fun. Art is enough work without forcing yourself to use a medium/technique you're not enjoying.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I think it is a decent drawing. But I'm with bbbaldie, if you don't like them, don't frustrate yourself. :biggrin:


----------



## abt2k15

kpnuts said:


> I think it looks like my 2yr old granddaughter did it.


well dont feel that way. even if somewhere a 2 y/o manages to do this you will still be "more advanced" ( i dont want to use "better" ) than 80% of world populance if not far more...

if you dont believe me - ask people arround you to draw a landscape. 9/10 people will say something like "i cannot draw" or "i couldnt do it" or just laugh. without even trying. and you? you just sat down and did it. you knew it most likely will not look like van gogh just reinkarnated but something still made you try anyway. it takes courage to even try obviously since so many people hesistate to. if you put effort into it people will acknowledge it no matter the quality. cheers


----------



## just

bbbaldie said:


> if you're not enjoying them, by all means give them up and switch to something fun. Art is enough work without forcing yourself to use a medium/technique you're not enjoying.


Not what I would recommend to an artist who would like to grow his talent. Art can be hard work and that's when it is more rewarding. Think about the work you've done. Weren't the ones that were not easily accomplished, the ones that stretched your abilities?


----------



## bbbaldie

just said:


> Not what I would recommend to an artist who would like to grow his talent. Art can be hard work and that's when it is more rewarding. Think about the work you've done. Weren't the ones that were not easily accomplished, the ones that stretched your abilities?


I respect that point of view. However, it may be that pastels are not the right choice for kpnuts, similar to wood carving is simply not the right choice for me. 

Ultimately, it's up to kpnuts to decide if pastels are simply difficult to learn or impossible to handle. 

I know that I was scared to death of watercolor, but overcame that fear, and am now learning to make it sing. So yes, just, a lot of merit in what you say.


----------



## dickhutchings

It's all scary and hard to do at first but it's always worth it in the end. I'm in total agreement with Just.


----------



## BlackCabinArt

kpnuts said:


> I think it looks like my 2yr old granddaughter did it.


Take a look at the first drawings of all of famous artist pre 1900. They all look like theyve done by kids, then 1-2-3 years later..Boom...What they made is now regarded as masterpieces.

Everyone, and i mean everyone who is an artist, eather it be drawing or painting has multiple drawigns/painting that looks like theyve done by a 2 year old.

and with that said, if your 2 yr old draw something like that, forget about education, she wont need it as she will be famous.


----------



## leighann

It's looks better than what I would have produced. Pastels are not my forte, just like charcoals are not my forte. 

At least you tried!! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

I would hate to show anyone my first oil paintings. You really are too hard on yourself.


----------

